# Official Summer League Thread



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

The Magic are playing in the Reebok Vegas Summer League which starts tomorrow and goes until the 15th. 

LINK 

Here's our roster:

*Jason Klotz *(F) (Texas)
*David Jackson* (G) (Oregon)
*Mark Jones* (G) (Central Florida)
*Rob Little* (C) (Stanford)
*Dwight Howard* (F/C)
*Jameer Nelson* (G) (St. Joseph's)
*Roger Mason Jr.* (G) (Virginia)
*Fran Vazquez* (F)
*Isiah Victor *(F) (Tennessee)
*Travis Diener* (G) (Marquette)
*Rich Melzer* (F) (Wisconsin River Falls)
*Jerome Beasley* (F) (North Dakota)
*Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje* (C) (Georgetown)
*Marcin Gortat* (F/C)


I know most of us our interested to see how Vazquez does, but it'll also be interesting to see how well Diener plays as well as Gortat. Who knows, maybe Gortat is more ready than we all assumed and he could make the team this year, especially with the new CBA increasing the active roster size. Any chance one of these "unknown" guys makes the roster? Roger Mason Jr. has bounced around the league a bit, I think he could make the team. Mark Jones was on the team for the last bit of last season. Boumtje-Boumtje is always a popular player with the fans because of his name, and if nothing else he has NBA experience and good size. I still don't see why we didn't at least invite Randolph Morris to play and give him a shot at making the team. Or Kennedy Winston.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

From what I've read, unless Gortat really surprises, sounds like he is heading back to Europe for next season.

I know one thing for sure, that Dwight Howard guy is going to make the team.

I'd say of all the guys there, Roger Mason Jr. might have a shot at making the team as a 3rd string PG / backup SG. And maybe Jerome Beasley if he plays really, really well.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> From what I've read, unless Gortat really surprises, sounds like he is heading back to Europe for next season.
> 
> ...


Sentinel agrees... 



> NOTES: Hill completed his coaching staff, hiring Randy Wittman as an assistant. Wittman was an assistant with the Minnesota Timberwolves and played in Atlanta when Hill was an assistant coach with the Hawks. He also is a former head coach of the Cleveland Cavaliers. . . . UCF Coach Kirk Speraw watched Monday's summer-league practice and chatted with one of his former players, Dexter Lyons. Lyons, a guard/forward, is playing with Orlando this summer. . . . *Gortat, a 6-11 forward from Poland, is planning on returning to play in Europe this season*. . . . The Magic practice today and then leave Wednesday for Las Vegas. Their first of five games in the Reebok Vegas Summer League is Thursday against the New York Knicks at Cox Pavilion.


I hope that game Thursday is on NBATV so I can watch it.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I know one thing for sure, that Dwight Howard guy is going to make the team.


Cut his a$$, he didn't even go to college. :clown: 

But seriously, stupid stupid stupid stupid for Dwight and Jameer to be on the summer league team and risk injury. Even if Dwight puts up 40-20, 20 points coming from 10 dunks on one handed alley-oops from no look passes by Jameer, would we be that surprised and would it matter that much? I know JNice mentioned in the NBA Summer League Forum Thread that this could be an opportunity for them to build an understanding together, but is there really a signficant benefit in doing this now rather than in pre-season?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

WhoRocks said:


> Cut his a$$, he didn't even go to college. :clown:
> 
> But seriously, stupid stupid stupid stupid for Dwight and Jameer to be on the summer league team and risk injury. Even if Dwight puts up 40-20, 20 points coming from 10 dunks on one handed alley-oops from no look passes by Jameer, would we be that surprised and would it matter that much? I know JNice mentioned in the NBA Summer League Forum Thread that this could be an opportunity for them to build an understanding together, but is there really a signficant benefit in doing this now rather than in pre-season?



I am not one who really believes in the fear of guys getting injured. These guys play basketball for a living so playing in some summer league games should be of no concern. Sure a freak accident could happen and he could get injured, but most of these guys play pickup ball at some point over the summer and workout all summer and they are just as likely to get injured.


----------



## knicks4567 (Jun 25, 2005)

it'll be interesting to see how gortat does also mason jr, beasley, melzer


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

I love the idea of Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson playing in the summer league games. Sure, there is a slim possibility of injury but you can't worry about things like that. Dwight and Jameer need some time with new coach Brian Hill. It will be a learning experience for coaches and players.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> I am not one who really believes in the fear of guys getting injured. These guys play basketball for a living so playing in some summer league games should be of no concern. Sure a freak accident could happen and he could get injured, but most of these guys play pickup ball at some point over the summer and workout all summer and they are just as likely to get injured.


Point taken, but is it really worth them playing? I just don't see any real point or benefit to be gained from Dwight and Jameer playing in the summer league; Dwight especially is gonna take everyone to school in the same way Bo Outlaw i think does year in year out. I also worry that some scrub is gonna see this as his chance to prove he can hang tough with a guy like Dwight, although that's pretty farfetched and just me thinking out loud, so if you completely disagree, take no notice of this last sentence.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

DH12 said:


> I hope that game Thursday is on NBATV so I can watch it.


Official Summer League Page 

The only 2 Magic games on NBA TV are next Tuesday and Wednesday against Dallas and Washington.

A great website fur summer league play every year is proexposure.com.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Official Summer League Page
> 
> The only 2 Magic games on NBA TV are next Tuesday and Wednesday against Dallas and Washington.
> 
> A great website fur summer league play every year is proexposure.com.


In total, NBA TV is airing 20 games:



> Monday July 11th
> 
> * 1:00 PM - Wizards vs. Warriors (airs 7/14 - 8:00 PM ET / 2 AM ET)
> * 3:00 PM - Suns vs. Celtics (airs 7/14 - 10:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 12:00 noon on 7/15)
> ...


LINK


A lot of good games there that I want to watch. Unfortunately they only air two Magic games, and both of which are against teams with less than impressive Summer League rosters. Neither the Mavs nor the Wizards have an 05' first round pick to watch in those games, although Blatche is an unknown and has 1st round talent and he should be playing in that game.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Game isn't over yet, but it looks like Dwight had a good first half, Nelson's playing OK and Gortat has been the huge surprise so far playing really well. Magic down 1 after 3 quarters.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

knicks won. but more importantly, on the last play, Jameer nelson was hurt. i dunno what happened, he was just laying on the ground, and he never really got up

jerome beasley played a great game. i wouldnt be surprised to see him make the magic roster. hes really strong and has a good post game. Him and Howard were the only guys really doing anything.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

DH12 said:


> Game isn't over yet, but it looks like Dwight had a good first half, Nelson's playing OK and Gortat has been the huge surprise so far playing really well. Magic down 1 after 3 quarters.


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

JNice said:


> Where are you seeing this?


Game was on MSG Network.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Game was on MSG Network.


Yeah, won't be on NBA TV either. 

Boxscore isn't up on proexposure yet, but supposedly neither Howard nor Nelson did much of anything at all in the 2nd half and Diener had a good game.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

JNice said:


> Where are you seeing this?


People that live in NY that get MSG Network.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard had 10 first quarter points, and was probably shut down after that.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

howard wasnt shut down at all. he just didnt really get the ball.

diener and nelson didnt do much at all. it was mostly the no names, howard, and beasley who had around 15 points


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

When he doesn't get the ball, I call that being shut down. If they really wanted to make an effort to get him the ball, they would have. Hopefully he sees it more tomorrow.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> When he doesn't get the ball, I call that being shut down. If they really wanted to make an effort to get him the ball, they would have. Hopefully he sees it more tomorrow.


Playing the Bulls tomorrow...Jared Reiner did well in their first game with 16 points. He's OK, he was on the Bulls last season. They also have Eddie Basden on their roster.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Most surprising stat: Dwight Howard - 1 Technical

Dwight isn't a big tech guy, let alone in summer league. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Most surprising stat: Dwight Howard - 1 Technical
> 
> Dwight isn't a big tech guy, let alone in summer league. I wonder what happened.


He got seven fouls. You can't foul out, so the seventh one got him a tech.

Nothing really sticks out to me here. I thought Mason would have a better showing, but it looks like Beasley played very well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> He got seven fouls. You can't foul out, so the seventh one got him a tech.
> 
> Nothing really sticks out to me here. I thought Mason would have a better showing, but it looks like Beasley played very well.


Gotcha.

From what I read on the Knicks board, Little Nate really gave Jameer and Diener some problems.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> 5'9" Nate Robinson continued his impressive play Thursday afternoon by scoring 24 points (6-13 FG, 12-14 FT) to help the New York Knicks defeat the Orlando Magic, 90-87.
> 
> Robinson scored six of his 24 in the final 41 seconds for the Knicks. He poured in 20 points, five rebounds and four assists for the Knicks yesterday in a 89-93 loss to the Portland Trailblazers.
> 
> ...


LINK 

Someone was questioning why play Nelson and Dwight, because they might get hurt. Well I guess someone has a crystal ball.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Why play Nelson and Howard at all? They could get hurt and if they do, the Magic might as well start preparing for the lottery.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Why play Nelson and Howard at all? They could get hurt and if they do, the Magic might as well start preparing for the lottery.



It's just a sprained ankle. I had dozens of sprained ankles back when I used to play. It is unavoidable in basketball. You can't keep these young kids off the court just because of a fear of injury.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Everyone in the NBA tapes those ankles or wears the braces already, you can't do anything to stop that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Some notes on the summer league from DraftExpress



> Dwight Howard - So much better than anyone else here that its not even funny. Got the ball inside the post and just exploded towards the hoop. Posted up, showed some footwork and even a little baby hook or a kiss off the glass when he wasn’t skying to the roof and tearing the hoop down. Looks like he has put on some serious weight since the season ended. He’s quick, skilled, has awesome hands, moves his feet extremely well...I could go on and on. The kid is a stud.
> 
> Jameer Nelson - Last game he looked like he didn’t really want to be here, this time its probably the same but he came in and did his job anyway. Jameer has developed some really nice chemistry with Dwight Howard it looks like, he put the ball right in his hands numerous times for easy baskets. Jameer took the ball strong to the basket but looked a lot more interested in creating for others rather than scoring himself.
> 
> Jerome Beasley- Continued to show a nice faceup game and even something resembling a back to the basket game. Tried to play some defense even, looking decent in the process. Beasley had another solid outing, showing off a lot of skill on the offensive end and making another solid case for himself to make someone’s roster this upcoming season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> He got seven fouls. You can't foul out, so the seventh one got him a tech.
> 
> Nothing really sticks out to me here. I thought Mason would have a better showing, but it looks like Beasley played very well.


I guess he really did get a tech.



> Vegas summer-league hi-lowlights: The Magic want to see F Dwight Howard get tougher. Howard, 6 feet 11, 260 pounds, angrily approached New York Knicks C Bruno Sundov, 7-2, 240, and earned a technical foul after Sundov fouled him hard in the opener. The two had to be separated.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Martynas Andriuskevicius played in his 1st summer league game yesterday, scoring 2 points on 1-4 shooting in 12 minutes, grabbing 2 rebounds. At least it doesn't look like he'll be making the Magic look stupid for trading him anytime soon, unlike Anderson Varejao.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

DH12 said:


> Martynas Andriuskevicius played in his 1st summer league game yesterday, scoring 2 points on 1-4 shooting in 12 minutes, grabbing 2 rebounds. At least it doesn't look like he'll be making the Magic look stupid for trading him anytime soon, unlike Anderson Varejao.



Actually I'm happy because I think Gortat may actually have a better shot of ever playing in the NBA than Marty.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Someone, anyone, please send a email, leave a voicemail, anything to someone in the Magic front office and tell them to pull Howard from the rest of the Vegas League.

You don't have your franchise player out there risking injury by playing in meaningless games against inexperienced scrubs and minor league journeymen.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Someone, anyone, please send a email, leave a voicemail, anything to someone in the Magic front office and tell them to pull Howard from the rest of the Vegas League.
> 
> You don't have your franchise player out there risking injury by playing in meaningless games against inexperienced scrubs and minor league journeymen.


He's doing a charity event soon and then going to the ESPY's, so I don't think he's playing any more games (maybe 1 more).


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Magic beat the Hornets 75-71.

21 and 9 for Howard in 24 minutes. 

Roger Mason finally has a good game, 17 points.

Beasley only had 2 points in 16 minutes.

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=26


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Dwight Howard - It’s total and utter domination for Orlando when Howard is on the floor. He is so good on both ends of the floor it’s just not fair to have him in a competition like this. Howard once again had his way inside the paint with whoever was trying to guard him (Mbenga or whoever), and when he got bored of dunking on everyone there, he moved outside to 14-16 feet out where he showed the ability to consistently kiss the ball off the glass. On defense, he blocked whatever shot he wanted and gobbled any rebound he pleased. He finished with 13 points, 7 rebounds and 2 blocks in the first half.


From DraftExpress.com


----------



## MasterMind (Jan 26, 2005)

*Magic:73
Wizards:65*

The Magic beat the Washington Wizards today 73-65. With Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson not playing, someone had to step up and steal the show. The two players who stepped up were Travis Diener and Roger Mason Jr. Diener had 16 points and 6 assists but the most impressive stats was his rebounds. *The 5'11" rookie, Diener, grabbed a game high 12 rebounds from the point guard position!* Mason Jr. also had an amazing game scoring 29 points in olny 28 minutes. This was an excellent game and I am starting to feel very good about Mason and Diener and I can't wait until the regular season so that we can watch them play.

Box Score - Game Recap 

I still can't believe it! 12 rebounds from little Travis Diener! 
*
Mavs: 76
Magic: 74*

The Magic lost to the Mavs on Tuesday 76-74. Dwight Howard led the Magic with 18 points, 9 rebounds and 4 blocks. Jameer Nelson only played 15 minutes but still scored 8 points and had 2 assists. Rookie Travis Diener only scored 8 points but had 6 rebounds and 7 assists. This was by far his best all around game and he is proving that he might be able to be a good backup as early as next season. Roger Mason Jr. chipped in 11 points and Jerome Beasley scored 10 points. This was a very impressive game even though we won and I am starting to see positive things from this group.

Box Score - Game Recap - League Standings and Statistics

We have quite a few players putting up impressive stats. Dwight Howard rankes 4th in PPG (19), 3rd in RPG (7.5), 4th in BPG (1.5) and Travis Diener ranks 3rd in the league in APG (4). Pretty impressive statistics from our younger guys. Jameer Nelson hasn't been doing that great but after going down with a sprained ankle in the first game, it has been hard for him to bounce back and play big minutes in any of the games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Haha, Travis Diener is so kewl.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> Haha, Travis Diener is so kewl.


12 rebounds for a PG (a small one at that) in a summer league game? 

Sorry for stealing your sig idea, by the way.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Who needs T-mac when we got T-Diener baby ...


----------

